# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  What funny or offensive things did you dare do in your school days ?

## Maciamo

I guess most of you have funny stories from your school days (including those of you that are still at school). What do you remember that you personally did in class or around the school that was funny or unusual enough to mention ?

I rarely look back at my school days, but sometimes a few events come back to my mind, like this morning.

When I was 6, my parents send me to catechism lessons with my classmates after school. It was taught by an old spinster, and already at that age I found those ideas about religion so ridiculous, incoherent and illogical that I quickly developed a strong dislike for my new lessons. I was living in the countryside at that time, and we walked to school by ourselves as it wasn't so far. One day, I dressed up in my best military uniform, took my favourite fake gun (remember I was 6!), and set off to my catechism class, determined to shock the old spinster. 

I was otherwise a very good, disciplined and well-mannered child in my school days. This might have come as a surprised when at the age of 16, I plotted with some friends how to make fun of one of our teachers and got the brilliant idea to bring a walkman with some small loudspeakers and conceal it in my bag. I have to mention that it was a top-drawer secondary school, with strict rules. In the middle of the lesson, I "accidentally" pressed the "play" button, and by the greatest coicidence, it started playing Pink Floyd's _Another Brick in the Wall_  just as they shouted "Hey! Teachers! Leave them kids alone!". Everybody had a good laugh, except the teacher that scowled at me, but I apologised and nothing happened, as I had a good reputation.

Your turn !

----------


## misa.j

All right, I have a story.
My math teacher in middle school was such an idiot who wouldn't teach us, but instead he was just pissed at the kids who had a bad attitude or made fun of him; I was one of them.
He would complain about ridiculous things like how I had my elbow on the desk, or my handwriting was awful in front of class.

One day, I was at my afterschool program and saw him walking outside, so I yelled "Baka!(Stupid!)" and ducked down. He marched toward me and my friends in anger and screamed "Who said that!!" Of course, he was looking at me directly, and took all of us to the teachers office. 

I won't tell you how I was treated after that because it was just wrong.  :Kaioken:

----------


## HomicidalMouse

I got so many i didnt even realise. Heres one.

I went to a small private school with less than 20 kids per year so when some one talks in class everyone hears. Though when you decide to shout the class next door can hear too. I was 14 and not the talkative type. In the middle of an english lesson an argument broke out on the table next to me between a rather bossy kid and one of the less popular kids. I never liked seeing the smaller kids getting picked on by the big kids so i uncharacteristicly got up in an attempt to calm them down, but instead stepped right in the middle of it. I cant remember what was said but it ended with me telling them to f*ck off loud enough for the classes nearby to here. The english teacher did nothing, but the teachers next door were surprised.

My favorite story: A classmate was dared to run from the classroom to the common room in just his boxer shorts during a lunch break. He ran into the head teacher. She was not amused.

----------


## familymaster1

:Poh:  I attacked meny of my school mates  :Bluush:

----------


## RockLee

@ Familymaster..There is an EDIT option  :Wink:  ! 

Well, the most dumb thing I ever did is this : 

I was eating cookies with my friend during catechism(look @ maciamo's post) and the teacher said like : "David are u eating?" And me without thinking and mouth stuffed "The hell I ain't !" ...got me some schoolwork...  :Okashii:

----------


## lexico

Quote: "Hey! Teachers! Leave them kids alone!". 
Comment: The teacher was probably more stunned than impressed with good behavior (what good behavior?) that (s)he was in denial. It happens when it's just too much to handle.

Quote: "Baka!(Stupid!)" 
Comment: Obviously it wasn't shocking enough to get you off.

Quote: "f*ck off"
Comment: Well, you gotta do what what you gotta. Got their attention for sure.

Quote: " I attacked meny of my school mates "
Quote: " I attacked many of my school mates "
Comment: Repeat offenses aren't usually condoned.

Quote: "The hell I ain't !"
Comment: 1) Lying 2) Cursing 3) Sacrilege; no comment.

My turn. I sneaked out of campus for a quick visit to the book store. I picked up one, and also picked up a giant worm on my way back; a succulent one after the rain. Being late for chemistry calss by 5 minutes, I was asked what excuse I had. I said I had a gift for the lady. She looked quite excited about it. I showed her the worm, and she collapsed. I wasn't punished, but I had to apologize, and my parents had to foot the medical bills.  :Relieved: 

Edit: In reality, the outcome was grimmer than portrayed here, but I don't want to take the fun away ...  :Sad:

----------


## kirei_na_me

Well...there are so many, I couldn't possibly count them all. Oh well, a couple examples.

When I was a senior in high school, I used to skip school during my music class. It was my last class of the day, and it was an easy one to skip. My mom's colleague would even write me the bogus notes to get out of class. How messed up is that? I think he just had a thing for me?

In college, I did many things. My biggest problem in college is that I was high as a kite most of the time, and after skipping so many classes, the dean of students put me on "house arrest" in order to talk to me and contact my mother. She was a good woman, and no, I am _not_ kidding about the house arrest. 

There are many more, but I'm sure no one wants to hear about them.

----------


## ryux

i Frequently make jokes about my SS teacher, but hes cool with it, he makes jokes about me too  :Smilie: 
mr. p is cool  :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Frank

My senior year of high school and a girlfriend who loved sex, the musical instrument storage room seemed like a perfect place to get it on. If band was not in session, who would ever go there? I learned the hard way that Miz Parratzie the singing instructor stored her music there! Kinda high strung an an ol maid, she seemed to be suffering a heart attack as we dressed and ran out, LOL.

Frank

 :Blush:

----------


## Apollo

Haha, funny stories everyone!  :Laughing: 

For myself, I have been a good girl, always, I think....  :Relieved:  However, I do remember one episode (in which I really feel bad) in international school when I along with 3-4 classmates humiliated one teacher, who was our temp in maths. 
He wasn't a native English speaker (I think he was German or Swiss) and during a lesson he pointed at the calculator saying: now y'all take this....(we suddenly realised his English vocabulary wasn't as strong as normally required by a math teacher in an international school, as he didn't know the word "calculator" in English).
Luckily, he was only our temp, and we didn't see him ever after our "real" maths teacher came back from maternity leave.....

----------


## Reiku

Hmm, well most of my school years are a bit hazy--I tend to be good about not remembering unpleasant things when I don't have to.

It's not that I ever _started_ trouble, I'm just a firm believer in always giving back what you're given--and if that means kicking classmates in the ribs, overturning desks, telling the teachers to "go f*ck yourself" and locking everyone out of the class computer, well...

...that just makes it fun.

Kind of a shame really, I was always interested in learning--but public schools in California really aren't the place to do it.

The kids were mad because I was smarter than them, the _teachers_ were mad because I was smarter than them, and _everybody_ was mad because I wouldn't go along with their BS and was fully capable of kicking their a$$es if they tried to use force to keep me in line...

...kind of the same story now, except now I can keep to myself so those kinds of conflicts don't come up as often--I wonder what idiot made attending school a legal mandate in this country.

----------


## Dutch Baka

run away from my kindergarden teacher, everybody sit down, and i crawled under chairs,,, my teacher was bit angry and screamed for 10 min hehe

----------


## TheKansaiKid

Scene: Freshman Biology Class Teacher has just handed back a graded test.

I was feeling overly proud of myself for getting a good grade in an extremely simple class. To the side of me sat Jim, the class bully, a big guy but not too bright. His paper sported a big red "F". Behind him sat a senior with a paper marked "D", (this was his third time in this class and he was a VERY dim bulb). With little regard for my own personal safety the smart a$$ inside me made me say to Jim: "look on the bright side Jim if you follow Earl's example you can work it up to a d in only three years". Jim lunges out of his desk going for my throat. I proceed to run into the lab area where Jim pursues me for around and around the lab table while the teacher tries to calm him down. Just to show there is justice in High School Jim caught me the very same day in Gym Class where he taught me sometimes just thinking of a smart remark can actually be more amusing than verbalising it.

----------


## -Rudel-

hehe. I remember back in 7th grade, in geometry class, when I threw a sweet-tart into the fan while the techer was writing on the chalk board. The tart hit a fan blade and smacked it in the back of the teachers head. I thought that was so funny, I couldn't hold a serious face. I received a Detention and a call to the parents about this incodent...lolol.  :Poh:  

Another fave of mine is when I was in 4 or 5 grade. I remember seeing the movie called Waynes World. As another kid would do, I immitated the "I smell bacon" scene. Keep in mind this was during luch time. I was standing in line, and low and behold, a freeking police officer walks into the school, and heard me! He thought I was really making fun of him. Back in the late 80s when But-woopins were still allowed...I got one. Sometimes as a kid, you can't be believed. 'Till this day, I swear, I never called him a Pig to his face. geeeees.  :Okashii:  

lmao...And then in 9th grade, I was always routy kid during Current Affairs class. Me and my 2 other friends sat in the back; rolled up out news papers and started wopping eachother when the teacher left. He came back un-expectingly. All 3 of us got thrown out for the rest of the day. We asked him where he wanted us to go. He told us "I don't care, just get away from me!" hahahahaha. We hung out in the Gym playing some 21 at the basketball court until next period.

----------


## Dutch Baka

mmm Back to school.. ( nice thing for new thread) 


i miss it sometimes... the easy live, doing this kind of things ( my class was pretty bad,,, 1 guy almost hit the teacher with a can of COCA cola .....)

----------


## mad pierrot

Everyone who posts here should get rep points!

Here's a good one: I used to be something of an artist. So, my senior year in high school the school had me and some of my fellow artists paint a mural in the music hall. It was a pretty big mural, stretching down both sides of the hallway. My friends and I each picked famous musicians from different eras and painted them in chronological order. Just for fun, we thought we'd add some little surprises. For example, look closely enough in Aretha Franklin's hair, and you'd see a huge pot leaf. Examine Jimmy Hendrix's pupils, and you'll find mushrooms... 
 :Blush:  

Heh.

Later on the principal found out what we had done and had the entire mural painted over.

----------


## TwistedMac

in sweden we have this really smelly fish on can called surstr&#246;mming.. it's fish you're supposed to eat.. and you let it rot first.. I **** you not.

smells like noones business..

So I chugged a couple of cans of that stuff into the school ventilation system...
You could hardly be in certain parts of the school for a couple of weeks.
(that was the leaving present me and 2 other guys from my class gave the school on our senior year...)

A friend of mine made the best ever diss though.. It's sort of a "You had to be there" thing, but I'll tell it anyway.

We had this really cool Swedish teacher, but he had alot of quirks and was very easy to make fun of.. the one relevant here was that he always had a tad too short trousers on and would always put one foot on a desk and lean against it while reading from his book making the trouser legging rise even further to show a good portion of his leg. (I think you get the picture.) One day me and my friend talking rather lodly in the middle of class, and my friend burst into laughter about something. The teacher liked us all and was rather understanding about us talking quietly, but the laughter was the final straw.. so he goes "FREDRIK! Would you like to teach the class as you seem to be so willing to speak?" My friend casually swings around in his chair (he was looking at me behind him) stands up and walks to the front of the class. takes the book from the teacher and puts one foot on the desk infront of him, raises his leggings a bit up and starts mimicing the teachers voice almost perfectly, remembering atleast 6 of the phrases the teacher always used.

Entire class bursts into laughter and teacher takes his book, waits for Fredrik to sit down, then defiantly places his foot on the desk and stares out the remaining chuckles.

----------


## Ikyoto

Well, during my first week in high school I noticed one older student who would take any chance he had to shove smaller students into lockers. I waited and set myself up at an empty locker a few days later.

He tried to shove me in and I reversed him into it. I then use a quick set metal epoxy to seal him in. The shop teacher had to bring up a cutting torch to remove the door.

I spent a month in after school detention, but that bully NEVER treid anything again!

----------


## kirei_na_me

> in sweden we have this really smelly fish on can called surstr&#246;mming.. it's fish you're supposed to eat.. and you let it rot first.. I **** you not.
> 
> smells like noones business..
> 
> So I chugged a couple of cans of that stuff into the school ventilation system...
> You could hardly be in certain parts of the school for a couple of weeks.
> (that was the leaving present me and 2 other guys from my class gave the school on our senior year...)


I think I have heard that story before...  :Poh:

----------


## Sensuikan San

We used to see if we could pee over an eight foot high wall ......

 :Cool:  

Proudly,

W

----------


## Inuyasha-the-kid

I acted bad to my dumb teacher.He yelled at me I yelled back

----------


## Inuyasha-the-kid

I actually did something yesterday.Since it is the end of the school year I was thinking about doing what I want.The teacher told me I can go on to the computer and find out some news,write it on a paper,and give it to him.I went to the Japanese Reference Forum.I stood there for the end of the day.The teacher noticed and I got yelled at.

----------


## Kara_Nari

I was a horror in high school, but I never much liked to cause any damage to any property or people.
My Japanese teacher (not japanese) hated me with a passion, and would happily lock me out of class, didnt care if I didnt come to class (as I often didnt... I would just go and sit in on some other art class)... and would often just let me come and go as I pleased. I had a car, so if it was convenient I would just go to the beach or into town if my other friends had a boring lesson.
At the end of the school year my friends a year older than I all got suspended for coming to school drunk, and as I had a japanese class that day, I decided to go and join them across the road. One other particularly naughty boy in my year thought it would be funny to throw a VERY large bucket of grossest stuff in the world onto the pervert P.E teachers car... pity that nobody found out who did it, and the teacher had to get a whole new paint job, seems the chemicals and food didnt go too well together.
We didnt much like our horticulture teacher either, so if his vegetables were growing better than ours we would dig his up, and replace them with our sorrowful ones... he just didnt understand why his never did well.
We were lucky in one of my high schools, if we had to leave school grounds for any particular reason there was a book that we would have to sign out in, and then when we came back we would sign back in... all it would say was 'purpose for leaving school grounds' bascially you could write anything within means, and you wouldnt get an absenst mark. So we would just say what we were doing... "Going downtown, shopping" "Buying cigarettes" "Going to eat fish and chips"... always worked a charm  :Smilie: 
Talking about cigarettes we had one teacher who would say to us "I know half of you smoke, but if I am going to catch you smoking, I will only let you off if you are caught with my favourite brand", even if it wasnt his favourite brand he would gladly take us out for 'games' and sit there smoking our cigarettes.

----------


## Maciamo

> My Japanese teacher (not japanese) hated me with a passion, and would happily lock me out of class, didnt care if I didnt come to class (as I often didnt... I would just go and sit in on some other art class)... and would often just let me come and go as I pleased. I had a car, so if it was convenient I would just go to the beach or into town if my other friends had a boring lesson.


Wow, could you just leave the school premises without written authorization and not fear being punished or even fired ? It's also strange to me that another teacher should let you attend their class, even art, if you are not on the list of students of that class.




> We didnt much like our horticulture teacher either, so if his vegetables were growing better than ours we would dig his up, and replace them with our sorrowful ones... he just didnt understand why his never did well.


Did you have horticulture classes at school ?  :Okashii: 




> We were lucky in one of my high schools, if we had to leave school grounds for any particular reason there was a book that we would have to sign out in, and then when we came back we would sign back in...


This answers my previous question.

----------


## Duo

Ahhhh, so many... 
Well from like early in the day I was a bit of a troublemaker. When I was in the third grade and has just recently moved in the capital, like about three months there, around 9 years old, my parents decided to send me to a summer camp with some Italian nuns. Needless to say I hated the idea and ran away from the first day wondered around the city I didn't know and somehow made my way back home

We would get into fights and quarrels and violent games daily. We used to play like games that the person who moved first would get beat up by everyone until he counted to 10

Then like in middle school we began to skip. We would have 2 guys go out at the back of the school and we would throw our backpacks at them so that when we got out of the school it would seem as if we were just going to recess. And the funny part was that we were trying to actually hit them with our bags even though they were workin for our benefit. Kids i tell you 

Then once i skipped and my mother came home early from work and found there and was shoked cuz she had gone to my school to see my teachers and they were like well, he isn't here today, so imagine the embarresment. 
At that time I skipped quite a bit. This was 7th grade. 

I used to get away with a lot of stuff because I was a good student and had a good reputation so was the unlikely suspect of many of the schemes we would draw in class against teachers such as skipping, cheating and what not. Once we devised a great cheating plan. The guy in the back used the book for the answer and then he told the one in front and he told the other guy in front and so forth. I was the guy in the back, it was my idea, and the teacher thought I was the nicest boy in class. 

Then in 6th grade I skipped a field trip to go to the beach with some friends. I had told my parents that we were going to go to the beach for the field trip when in fact plans had changed to go to a historical castle or smth, such a fun day, takin the train to the coast with no tikets, i was only in 6th grade mind you, traveling with 5 other friends the same age. 

the last day of school before I moved we broke the school windows by punching them. Sadly we got caught and had to find replacement glass, but thankfully a frind of mine somehow had some spare ones at home. that was a pretty close one 

By this time my friends and I, were like the main group in a class of around 40 and would constanly come up with schemes like that and make fun of different and nerdy kids you know....... kids are so mean.... and would encourage the dumb kids to do stupid stuff in class like act like rambo or open an umbrella and pretend they were in a helicopter............ they got punished whilst we enoyed the entertainment punishment free. 

In high school I couldn't do much cuz it was rather strict. But my freshman year we would make fun in class, i got kiked out of the class often and would always be makin trouble in class. One time in computer class i drew the picture of a woman creamin with a bloody knife hangin over her head and gave it to a girl that annoyed us and she gave it to the substitute and I was sent to the principal's office. Thankfully because I pretty much got scared he didn't punish me. Then ummm, well after that I calmed down and got more interested in girls than actually making trouble or a annoying teachers. 

In college I make fun of teachers constantly, in a non-direct way of course :P But overall as a kid I was pretty bad, makin trouble but my innocent apperance was the perfect disguise, many of my teachers adored me and never really suspected me, so I would hardly get in trouble.

----------


## Kara_Nari

> Wow, could you just leave the school premises without written authorization and not fear being punished or even fired ? It's also strange to me that another teacher should let you attend their class, even art, if you are not on the list of students of that class.


At this particular school, it was strict, but they didnt have people on the gates during class times, because obviously you are supposed to be in class. During lunchtimes we could leave if we had a 'lunch pass'. I lived too far away, so couldnt really get away with that... but if I left before lunch, and came back in time I was generally ok.
My art teacher loved me, and because I would spend my art period buying him croissants and other things from the bakery, he didnt really care when I made it up, and my japanese teacher didnt care... they had some kind of understanding  :Laughing:  Just had to make sure I parked my car in a convenient place to jump the fence and ruuuun!






> Did you have horticulture classes at school ?



Our school was great, we had all sorts of subjects, but horticulture was one of the sciences offered. We went on lots of field trips which was fun, but our teacher really babied us, like we were tomato plants or something and couldnt stand by ourselves. Yes so because we took horticulture we had our own gardens in the school grounds, with REALLY high fences that had barbed wire etc, just incase someone wanted to break in and steal our precious veges.
We also had Skateboarding, Golf, Surfing, Go Karting, and nearly any sport you can imagine. That was only twice a week though, and you could only choose one at a time. I chose golf because my friend lived on the golf course closest to our school... seems that the teacher realised that though, and always took us to the golf courses furtherest away. It was ok though because once they took our names, we were free to do what we wanted.






> This answers my previous question.


This was at my first high school, which doubled as intermediate (junior high). It was in the middle of no-where so we were hardly going to wander very far, the shops were about five minutes down the hill... had to hide from my nana a few times haha, that school was the easiest to escape from.

----------


## Tsuyoiko

I was a model child, but I saw some stuff. In primary school we had wooden desks with a lid that lifted up and you kept all your stuff inside. People used to set up traps in them so you could see if it had been opened, usually a piece of thread balanced on the edge. My friend Jim went a step further. He balanced a screwdriver on a bent-back ruler, so that if you opened the desk the screwdiver would fly out and brain you. Well that day the headmaster decided to inspect if our desks were tidy. He opened Jim's desk, the screwdriver flew out, missed his head by a hair's breadth and imbedded itself in the ceiling! 

I also used to work as a school librarian. There was this weird kid, I thought he was cool. He used to wear make-up and on no uniform days he would wear a skirt. On his last day he stole a toilet. I don't know how he did it, he just tore the thing out with his bare hands and ran out of the gate with it! Also, on prize giving when he went up to collect his GCSE certificates (he came first in the year I think), he pinched the deputy head's backside right there on stage in front of all the staff, guests and kids!

----------


## Inuyasha-the-kid

> On his last day he stole a toilet. I don't know how he did it, he just tore the thing out with his bare hands and ran out of the gate with it!


I am still laughing!  :Cool:  That was a good time for you wasnt it!  :Cool:

----------


## Tsuyoiko

Yep, it was funny, but don't get any ideas kid!

----------


## sash

i dont think i remember anything funny bt i plan on doing something to my art teacher coz i hate her the first time i saw in school not only me bt actually the whole school including our head mistress.i think i will say something really bad to her when she leaves the school as there will be 2 new professional art teachers coming soon and i think she will be fired at least i wish that she will.i am not that mean so i will say something like 'i hate u and i will always hate u' or 'get the hell outta here coz nobody wants u'(i guess that will be a bit mean bt when i really am angry at something i can be its worst nightmare hehehehe)

----------


## RavenRockstar

In freashman year there was a girl I really hated, Miah. I mostly didnt like her because she would lead on my friend Sammie, who really like her. She would always sit at our table at lunch. One day when they had pudding cups at lunch (i love pudding =D) she said to Sammie (who was kinda a plus sized girl, but she wasnt really fat) "Take a look at your belly Sam, you really dont need that pudding cup"
She spent the rest of lunch hour in the bathroom, washing the contents of my lunch tray out of her hair ^^ did I mention we had spagetti that day? 
Luckily for me, the security guards loved me and I didnt get in a speck of trouble =]

----------


## justin

Well, for my freshmen year of high school my classmates (guys only) had to run down main street in their underwear for homecoming. Most of the guys ran like bats out of hell, but me and my friends sturted our stuff. I was dead sexy in my star wars boxers! :P

Then there was shop class and the welding mishap. . . It was only my third time welding I was feeling great since everyone told me I was doing good. Well, I turned off the gas, but I didn't shut off the oxygen all the way. I started talking to my friend and slowly the booth was filling with oxygen and then I turned the gas on. I thought I was turning the oxygen back on, but in stead I turned it up full blast. . . One spark from the striker and the booth turning into one gaint fire ball! I was protected by my helmet and coveralls. It was the coolest and scariest things I every did in highschool. My buddies wanted to see it again, but thanks to my gloves being a bit too small I burned some of the hair off my forearms. So, the answer was no.  :Smilie:

----------

